# Deer Antlers...



## Duke Munson (Nov 3, 2012)

Any thoughts on giving deer antlers as a treat for a puppy? I have given my 5 month old two antlers and he loves them, but I worry they may be too hard


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Quite a few members give antlers to their dogs. There was a thread on it a week or so ago. I have some, but I haven't tried to give them to my dogs yet.


----------



## KSoloniewicz (Nov 15, 2012)

I give my 4 month old the elk antlers from the petstore and he loves it! I try not to give too much rawhide and the antlers are awesome because he can chew and chew and it doesnt disappear in 5 minutes haha. I think that he'll let you know if theyre too hard, he'll stop chewing on them if theyre hurting him at all. Sarge loves his! Hope this helps!


----------



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

Marrow bones are good too. And less expensive.


----------

